# IBS several days after period



## t40

I've been reading about IBS during menstruation; however, my symptoms usually come several days after my period, and last several days to a week. I have had a colonoscopy to rule out other colon problems and my gynocologist does not think I have endometriosis. I am now taking progestrone but this has not helped. I actually do not get full-on constipation or diarreah, but I have colon pain, a lot of gas, tiredness, hip pain, sometimes nausea and urinary discomfort (I was once diagnosed with "borderline IC in the past). After a few days, I can eat or drink most anything with little problem. Anyway, I'm not really sure this is in fact IBS and doctors don't seem to be sure either. It has happened like "clock work" for about 1 1/2 year. Any suggestions? Change of diet does help to some degree.


----------



## Cherrie

Hi and welcome.Could it be because it's around the time when you ovulate? Ovulation can lead to pain and tiredness (although I'm not so sure about the rest of your symptoms -- some may depend on the severity of your pain, e.g., if pain is severe, it may lead to nausea).Cherrie


----------



## 17008

Hi, I found this. Progesterone gets higher mid cycle, right after ovulation. So if you have a classic 28 days cycle, it would start around day 14. Progesterone would also be lowest during your period. Progesterone is linked to constipation. There is a great graph on this wikipedia article : àhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menstrual_cycleAnd here's something I found on the net. 'm sure my IBS is worse during my period. Is IBS affected bymenstruation?Many women report that their IBS symptoms are worse duringtheir periods. Occasionally, they feel their symptoms are worsein the middle of the cycle. It is possible that these changes in severityrelate to changes in the levels of the hormones oestrogen andprogesterone.Oestrogen levels are highest near the mid-point of the cycle, and inwomen without IBS, the stools tend to be firmer at this time. Whenoestrogen and progesterone levels fall towards the end of the cycle,the lining of the uterus breaks down and menstruation starts. Inwomen without IBS, we know that the stools tend to be somewhatlooser and more frequent during menstruation. These effects may beexacerbated in women with IBS, so that diarrhoea is worse duringmenstruation and constipation is worse between periods.Interestingly, a recent study has suggested that the rectumbecomes more sensitive to distension in women with IBS during men-struation, which would explain an increase in pain. Alternatively,some women may find menstruation stressful anyway, so that othersymptoms can become less tolerable.


----------



## RxPlease

Wow. This is interesting. I have IBS everyday (just about), but a few days before, during and after my period, it's 10 times worse. I don't plan anything around my period. I have endometriosis and can handle the pains of cramping (even though sometimes it feels like childbirth), however, I can't handle having cramps so bad that my IBS-D kicks in and I can't even control my bodily functions. It's terrible. And ALWAYS worse around the time of my "cycle"


----------



## zoranaw

Finally, I have found someone that has the same symptons as me. I have IBS symptons AFTER my period and it usually lasts for several days. During this time, my stomach is bloated, crampy, I am going back and forth to the bathroom, and I cannot eat regular food for a few days. Actually, I find myself eating crackers, soup, and drinking clear liquids for a few days. This has just recently started happening. This last instance, I did become nauseaous to the point of vomitting. I too become tired, have hip pain, and urinary discomfort, which is why I initially thought that I had a urinary tract infection. Does anyone else have this happen?


----------



## DidoMcVig

Hi, I was searching google for IBS symptoms appearing after menstruating and found your posts, which i notice were sent in Jan 2008 but I thought I would add a message anyway. For about 6 years I have experienced severe abdominal pain in the left hand side area. Initially, after a trip to hospital in the early hours, I had a scan and the results showed a burst cyst on my left ovary, albeit a harmless & common cyst. I thought that was what was causing the pain, but it wasn't....... Every single month, without fail, the pain arrived as soon as my period stopped. Painkillers didn't work at all. I had an endoscopy (which was in itself traumatic), saw several medical consultants, went for more scans and still no joy. Years went by and I went to my new GP, having moved to a new area, and described my symptoms, once again. He casually advised me that it was hormone related IBS and prescribed Mebeverine Hydrochloride to be taken every day during my period, one 3 times a day or 2 if symptoms are really severe, and then the same daily after my period if symptoms continued. The doctor explained that hormone levels change once your period stops causing the cramping in the bowel, for those that are affected. I felt like a whole weight had been lifted, finally finding a doctor who actually knew what was wrong with me!!!







I came off the pill for a year and the symptoms were almost non existent. I still had IBS-A but no bowel cramping. Having recently gone back on the pill due to polycystic ovary syndrome, the symptoms are back with a vengeance! This week I went to my doctor for a repeat prescription, not the same doctor who diagnosed me initially, but same practice - he had never heard of this hormone related IBS!!! He's not the only one, none of the consultants I saw knew about it either!! You must take the tablets during your period as I have found they are not so effective if you wait until your period ends. I am sending this message hoping that it will help other sufferers like me who might not yet know about hormone related IBS or Mebeverine. If you're one of them, you're not alone and I hope you haven't had to suffer for years before reading this!! I hope this helps ladies!!


----------



## Amz

during the last week of my pill packet i get 'ibs symptoms' or wot the drs thought to be ibs anyway before they thought i have endometriosis.Throughout the month i get a sore back, tired, nausea, sore tender tummy, bloating, sore legs and buttocks, a feeling of pressure on my rectal area and vagina, its uncomfortable going to move my bowels and urinate. i sometimes cant urinate properly cos i cant relax..i thinks that maybe to do with my mind? same when i have incomplete evacuation i think its cos my muscles are soo tense.A week before my period il get constipated and then have loose bowel movements and urgency. i cnt hold on for long like 20 mins anyway, but my dad and sister are the same so i think that is genetic? when they have the urge they need to go cos they dont feel they can properly hold on. anyway..once my period has started i can go to the toilet usualy okay sometimes get constiated though, but it can be sore cos possible endo..i get cramps and stuff. Mybe yours is hormonal related? hormones effect the GI system at the time of the month in alot of women. I would go and tell your doctor all your symptoms.i can usualy eat normally during the other time s of the month, im not a big eater though and always was better eating little and often otherwise i get bloated. I always feel bloated its horrible!


----------



## leia1993

Hi - I am only now finding this site after a google search on my symptoms -- and though it's been a while since anyone posted, I really hope someone might see my reply and get back to me. This is the first place where I've heard someone else describe the type of problem I've been having for 2 years... Exactly 10-12 days after the beginning of my period, and for about 5-7 days midcycle, I get horrible diffuse pelvic pain, with gas and bloating but very similar to menstrual cramping. I also have pain with bowel movements and sex during this time -- a diffuse "tenderness" but very painful. Magically, the symptoms disasppear after this time and things go back to normal. . I've been charting this pain for two years and it's also exactly the same each month, so I always assumed it coincides with my cycle. I have no prior history of gastrointestinal problems or IBS. I am very regular with no diarrhea or constipation, but during this period of pain I do get severe bloating and GAS - major gas. I had a laparoscopy done last year to check for endometriosis - nothing found other than a small fibroid tumor in the uterus. I also had a couple of adhesions taken out from past c-sections. No improvement in the pain after having that done, either. OTC pain medications, including Aleve and IBU, do NOT help the discomfort of this pain. I am at a loss. I wanted to ask t40, if she is still around, if she ever got a diagnosis for her problem? Or, if anyone else can shed light on this or can relate, I'd love to hear from you. The pain really wears me out and I would give anything to find something that would control it. Thanks in advance for any comments!!-Leia


----------



## BQ

Well If you read the article entitled "Hormones & IBS" thumbtacked to the top of this Forum you will see it is extremely common to have IBS problems during fluxes in hormones. And mid cycle also has a fluctuation.. so it isn't all that unexpected that you would see an increase in symptoms then.See the article for more info.All the best


----------



## MoxieH

DidoMcVig said:


> Hi, I was searching google for IBS symptoms appearing after menstruating and found your posts, which i notice were sent in Jan 2008 but I thought I would add a message anyway. For about 6 years I have experienced severe abdominal pain in the left hand side area. Initially, after a trip to hospital in the early hours, I had a scan and the results showed a burst cyst on my left ovary, albeit a harmless & common cyst. I thought that was what was causing the pain, but it wasn't....... Every single month, without fail, the pain arrived as soon as my period stopped. Painkillers didn't work at all. I had an endoscopy (which was in itself traumatic), saw several medical consultants, went for more scans and still no joy. Years went by and I went to my new GP, having moved to a new area, and described my symptoms, once again. He casually advised me that it was hormone related IBS and prescribed Mebeverine Hydrochloride to be taken every day during my period, one 3 times a day or 2 if symptoms are really severe, and then the same daily after my period if symptoms continued. The doctor explained that hormone levels change once your period stops causing the cramping in the bowel, for those that are affected. I felt like a whole weight had been lifted, finally finding a doctor who actually knew what was wrong with me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came off the pill for a year and the symptoms were almost non existent. I still had IBS-A but no bowel cramping. Having recently gone back on the pill due to polycystic ovary syndrome, the symptoms are back with a vengeance! This week I went to my doctor for a repeat prescription, not the same doctor who diagnosed me initially, but same practice - he had never heard of this hormone related IBS!!! He's not the only one, none of the consultants I saw knew about it either!! You must take the tablets during your period as I have found they are not so effective if you wait until your period ends. I am sending this message hoping that it will help other sufferers like me who might not yet know about hormone related IBS or Mebeverine. If you're one of them, you're not alone and I hope you haven't had to suffer for years before reading this!! I hope this helps ladies!!


----------



## teffy10

t40 said:


> I've been reading about IBS during menstruation; however, my symptoms usually come several days after my period, and last several days to a week. I have had a colonoscopy to rule out other colon problems and my gynocologist does not think I have endometriosis. I am now taking progestrone but this has not helped. I actually do not get full-on constipation or diarreah, but I have colon pain, a lot of gas, tiredness, hip pain, sometimes nausea and urinary discomfort (I was once diagnosed with "borderline IC in the past). After a few days, I can eat or drink most anything with little problem. Anyway, I'm not really sure this is in fact IBS and doctors don't seem to be sure either. It has happened like "clock work" for about 1 1/2 year. Any suggestions? Change of diet does help to some degree.


----------



## teffy10

I was reading this web and I found some similar symptoms that I am having since one year. I was recording when I have that kind of feeling of pressure in my rectum and vagina sometimes. Usually is my rectum, and I feel bloated after eat something. I went to Gastroentorology and he did a colonoscopy and it was normal. He did a endoscopy and blood test of celiac disease. The blood test was not 100 % positive but was not 100 % negative and due to my endoscopy he believes is the begining of the celiac disease. I am now gluten free. I felt better but not 100%. He told me I should be gluten free and make another endoscopy after 6 months. But In spite i was avoiding all related food wiht gluten. I realized that kind of symptoms come after my period is over. One day after it does not come nothing, and last for about one week and then feel better one week before my period. It is a coincidence, I think is related about my period. Before i did endoscopy and colonoscopy I went to the GYnecology, one told me could be endo, and she wanted to do a laparoscopy. I went to other 2 Gynecoly and they did not think I have endo because I do not have pain during my period. They just found me a cyst in my ovary but was realy samll. They do not think that cyst cause that kind of disconfort. I feel much better when I am during my period actually. I was reading about endo and adhesiones, they both can cause bloating after eat. Anyone of you guys found out what it was? Anyone of you had before I surgery? Adhesiones is due to surgey or abortion. I had surgery 3 years ago, I had a polyp that was removed. That could be a scar tissue that maybe is growing up with every period. Besides after my surgery I was having scanty period. My period last 5 or 6 days but mostly they are spots. Hope hear any news!! and Hope you girls feel better!! Thanks


----------

